# extreme birdhouses and more from recycled wood (pics)



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi my name is john .i am from cranbrook ontario.i build extreme birdhouses.i mainly use reclaimed barn board.i also build rustic arbors and lawn onaments. http://community.webshots.com/user/cranbrook2.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Impressive stuff! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, those are some pretty nice projects, you should submit those in the next RouterForums.com contest


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Very nice work. That is taking bird housing up a notch.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, John,, those birds sure would be livin in the high rent district,,,,,, nice work


----------



## Hunt Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! Those are beautiful. What kinds of birds do you get?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank you everyone for the nice compliments. i get a lot of birds nesting in them and usually see 6 or 7 birds on them every morning. i only wish i knew more about birds. thanks again and it is nice to meet you all. john


----------

